# RS dual exhaust?



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been wanting to install a dual exhaust on my 13 Cruze RS, but I can't find a modified bumper that goes with the RS. Is there an RS bumper modification bolt on or cut in that I'm not finding, or would I need to go with a totally aftermarket rear bumper? Also, I am wanting to make my 1.4 turbo sound like that deep, loud smooth aggressive sound that comes from upscale Audis and the like. Any ideas as to some good exhaust choices to achieve this?

Novice here, so be kind!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I havent seen any modding of the RS bumper that Ive liked. Most are just cutout on bottom to lift tip up. You can go with a non RS oem bumper though and get an insert of your choice. I wanna do some modding in the chrome black insert on my RS bumper bumper been too busy. Maybe some day.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's mine on a '14 RS










Take a look at Page one of my build thread for a couple more shots of it. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/67010-sadistiks-cruze-build.html


----------

